
“I'm the nurse who switches off the ventilator” - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-52345177
======
aogl
This must be so devastating. I think this puts a few things in perspective for
me, and others. We're here for such a finite amount of time which too can be
cut yet shorter.

